# Geschwindigkeit der Zufuhr eines Motor mittels Strom regeln, wie am besten?



## MCPC10 (25 Juni 2019)

Guten Tag liebes Forum,
Ich hätte mal eine Frage wie man ambesten die Geschwindigkeit der Zufuhrmotoren regeln kann, sodass der Hauptmotor immer +- einen Strom halten tut.

Meine Vörschläge wären dabei:
  - einen Regler (PID) zu benutzen, doch welcher ist bei einer S7-1500 der beste, welche Anteile bräuchte ich (PI, PID, etc) und wie holt man den Inbetrieb ohne die Anlage zu beschädigen (durch überlast, etc).
  - einen KV-Faktor benutzen also in etwa so:


```
L SollStrom
L Strom
-R
L KV-Faktor
*R
T #LIMIT_IN

CALL LIMIT
...
```

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mike


----------



## Credofire (25 Juni 2019)

Was willst du machen? Bzw. was ist das für eine Anlage? Was machen Zufuhrmotor und Hauptmotor?
Hört sich nach einer Mischanlage an.


----------



## MCPC10 (25 Juni 2019)

-Ich will mittels des Stroms der Hammer-Mühle die Geschwindigkeit der Zufurschnecke regeln
-Bei der Anlage handelt es sich um eine Hammer-Mühle
-Die Zufurschnecke steuert die Menge die in die Mühle gehen
-Der Hauptmotor bricht das Material

Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Fireman_Frank (25 Juni 2019)

Ich würde nen PI-Regler nehmen und diesen erst mal sehr langsam einstellen, und dann die Regelparameter im Betrieb anpassen. Evt. schon mal 50% Sollwert als Störgröße zugeben damit das einregeln nicht ewig dauert.
Aber danach dann auf jeden Fall noch mal ne Sicherheitsabschaltung dazuprogrammieren die nach Überstrom x und Zeit Y die Zuführschnecke abschaltet. Ne abgesoffene Hammermühle ausgraben ist nämlich ne Sche..-Arbeit.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MCPC10 (25 Juni 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ein paar Fragen tuen sich dann doch noch für mich auf
-Was nennst du langsam xD
-Welcher Regler ist der bessere dafür: einer mit Optimierung (PID_Compact) oder einer ohne CONT_C. 
-Die Störgröße macht was genau xD

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2019)

Dein erster Ansatz mit einem begrenzten P-Regler sieht als Anfang schon mal gut aus.
Ein I-Anteil kann evtl auch noch sinnvoll sein.
Aber letztlich ist es viel Probieren. Mühlen verhalten sich nicht unbedingt "reglerkonform".
Manchmal ist ein getaktetes Zuführband (2-Punkt-Regler) auch eine gute Möglichkeit.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## nullkommanix (27 Juni 2019)

Hallo MCPC10,
zuerst einmal gebe ich Blockmove recht ,Hammermühlen und deren Regelung bzw. die Reglung des Produktflusses in die Mühle in Abhängigkeit der Auslastung der Mühle (Mühlenstrom )ist nicht ganz einfach. Eine durch die Zuförderung überfüllte Mühle zu reinigen ist nicht witzig. Wichtige Faktoren sind neben der eigentlichen Regelung  auch die Aspiration und die Abförderwege sowie die Beschaffenheit des Mahlgutes und die Siebflächen und Sieblochung.
Wenn unsere Mühlen in Länder wie z.b Afrika  geliefert werden (fish Feed)verzichten wir oft auf eine Regelung per CPU sondern verwenden einen Siemens Regler (jetzt Abgekündigt )oder einen 
modifizierten Regler mit Touch Display. Bei meinem letzten Projekt in ...... habe ich eine CPU aus der 1500 Reihe verwendet . Doppeldosierschnecke als Zuförderung in die Mühle ;
Regelung PI 
KP 2.0
I 20.00S das hat sehr gut funktioniert aber wie gesagt das hängt auch immer vom Produkt und dem Produktfluss ab.


----------



## MCPC10 (28 Juni 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort,
In unserm Fall hier, habe wir auch Doppeldosierschnecke und eine S7-1500 (1513 um genau zu sein). 
Ich habe aktuell denn PID-Compact mit Autoptimierung ausgewählt (Reglung auf Strom, Istwertgrenze auf 650A) (Motor 400kW, 690A, 400V, FU).
Zusätzlich ist im normalen Programm eine Grenze auf 650A, wenn diese überschritten wird, werden sofort die Doppeldosierschnecke angehalten. (Später kann die auf Nennstrom gehoben werden)
Das wieder einschalten passiert erst nachdem der STrom unter ein Niveau (550A) gefallen ist.
Der Regler output (%) wird dann als Sollwert direkt zu den FUs geschickt (Doppeldosierschnecke).

Würde das so funktionieren oder würdest du noch etwas verbessern/anders machen?

Gruß 
Mike


----------



## TWO_BITS_OR_NOT_TWO_BITS (28 Juni 2019)

Da ich das gerade noch bei einer Alt-Anlage, die wir gerade ersetzen, gesehen habe: Druck-Regelung regelt weiter, obwohl der Aktor aus ist. Also läuft der Regler bzw. der I-Anteil auf 100 % Stellgröße hoch. Da die Pumpenstaffel auch "interessant" programmiert wurde, schalten drei paralle Pumpen mit 50 Hz Sollwert an, die Anlage schaltet wegen Überdruck ab. Der Bediener startet seit etwa 10 Jahren mit einem kleineren Sollwert und stellt ihn dann stufenweise hoch.  

Deshalb auch immer den Regler initialisieren (am CONT_C COM_RST = TRUE wenn deine Schnecken aus sind ). Ob man bei Deiner Anlage dann mit LMN_LLM, einem Festsollwert (ManOn = TRUE beim Start, MAN = XX.XX %), der von Fireman_Frank beschreiebenen Störgrößen-Aufschaltung anfährt, muss man dann noch schauen. Und ich würde den CONT_C einsetzen, der finde ich mehr bzw. einfachere Möglichkeiten bietet, die Anfahr-Funktion zu programmieren.


----------

